# new member -saying hi



## 610kev (Oct 5, 2009)

hi all, just got my mk2 56plate 3.2 manual, red leather, sat-nav.well last wednesday.looking to do some mods, remap but dont want to effect warranty , so what could be my best way to go .also a exhaust ,like the liquidtt dail , panel filter thanks kev


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome first mod join th  e TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

hi kev and welcome to the forum 

Mark


----------



## 610kev (Oct 5, 2009)

hi thanks for the reply- will join tomorrow


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

610kev said:


> hi thanks for the reply- will join tomorrow


Top man


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## hollistn (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome along to the Forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

